

"Bike butlers" tackle problem of Copenhagen's illegally parked bikes - bensummers
http://road.cc/node/21738

======
pmccool
What I don't understand is: how do they move the bikes without damaging the
locks?

~~~
sorennielsen
The bikes are locked but not fastened to something. So the butlers simple lift
the bikes, locked and all, and put them in the right place.

